# DIY advice in Abaco



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Heading to the Green Turtle Lodge in Abaco next month. I will have one day with a guide but also have a 17' whaler rented for the time I'm there. Anyone that's been have any suggestions for flats or flies? Anyone have any advice on catching reef fish on fly? I have a good handle on bonefish basics but have never really fly fished in deeper water for reef fish before. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

You can look for earlier questions and answers here about abaco. 

Real quick:

You’ll need to get on the inside. 
That will be a little tricky from green turtle but you can do it if you have half a lick of sense and stay a tad bit sober when piloting the craft. 

Once you get inside look for the chutes or channels that connect everything. 
They tend to be a bit deeper and if you catch the water moving you can catch all kinds of stuff on a fly. CLOUSERS!!

Try chum if you can. That adds to the fun. 

There are a few places that you may stumble upon when cruising around that look inviting with naked or nearly naked people. Don’t stare and don’t stop. Just keep going. 

Drink the beer and not the water and don’t smoke anything .

I’m serious. It’s a great place and lots of fun but there are some dangers there. 
Make sure to take some pics.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> There are a few places that you may stumble upon when cruising around that look inviting with naked or nearly naked people. Don’t stare and don’t stop. Just keep going.


Thanks for the advice, going for my wedding anniversary so I'll be sure to follow it so I can make it to another!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

There are some bigger bones around green turtle but the numbers are less and they are a bit spooky. 

Just play it cool and don’t get geeked out or in a hurry. 
It’s a good place.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Call Ronnie Sawyer at (242) 365-4070 and book a day with him. I fished with Ronnie over 20 years ago. You’ll learn a lot about how to fish the area, what flies to use and where you might fish on your own. Just don’t take your rented skiff back to the same flat he took you to. Here’s an article that outlines good bonefish fly patterns for the Bahamas - https://news.orvis.com/fly-fishing/tuesday-tips-top-10-flies-for-bahamas-bonefish

I’ll be in the Abaco’s as well - fishing Great Abaco including the Marls. Good luck on your trip and be sure to visit Miss Emily’s Busy Bee bar.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Thanks Greg,

Ronnie is the guide I've booked for a day already so glad to hear an endorsement! The rest of the trip is going to mostly be island hopping with my wife. My guess is the flats will be too hot during the time of day we'll be out there so hopefully we can find something biting in some deeper water. Good luck on your trip and thanks for the advice!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

just be aware that flats fishing regulations in the bahamas changed in recent years for non bahamians from a boat. I had no issues in Andros the one day I spent a few hours drifting around the flats, matter of fact I had a guide stop to chat and told me if I came back to the exact spot I was in the next day on the incoming tide I'd see more bones than I could throw at (never made it back lol), but there have been reports of citations being given

cant speak to reef fishing with rod and reel as we spent our time at the reef underwater with pole spears and slings lol


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

321nole said:


> just be aware that flats fishing regulations in the bahamas changed in recent years for non bahamians from a boat. I had no issues in Andros the one day I spent a few hours drifting around the flats, matter of fact I had a guide stop to chat and told me if I came back to the exact spot I was in the next day on the incoming tide I'd see more bones than I could throw at (never made it back lol), but there have been reports of citations being given
> 
> cant speak to reef fishing with rod and reel as we spent our time at the reef underwater with pole spears and slings lol


Been trying to figure out what the current rules are. Was told by someone that the government gave up on the regulations requiring a guide if flats fishing. I guess I'll find out once I get there. If anyone knows for sure please chime in.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

G McC said:


> Been trying to figure out what the current rules are. Was told by someone that the government gave up on the regulations requiring a guide if flats fishing. I guess I'll find out once I get there. If anyone knows for sure please chime in.


heard that as well which is why I took my chances...helped that the guy who owned the airbnb we stayed at was a politician himself and laughed when I asked about the law


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> You can look for earlier questions and answers here about abaco.
> 
> Real quick:
> 
> ...


Dang BM, your a well traveled man!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

From what I understand, the new rules in the Bahamas stated that if two people are in a boat, flyfishing, one of them has to be a Bahamian guide. For some reason, this does not seem to apply to people who are spin or bait fishing.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Well my wife doesn't fly fish so maybe we're covered.

Bonecracker- pictures look awesome can't wait to get there!


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

No luck on the DIY front, only tried one morning on foot. Saw fish but couldn't reach them wading. Fished with Ronnie Sawyer and caught a 9 pounder on Clint's Magic Fly after a couple of refusals throwing Gotchas.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Thats what green turtle is known for producing(at least in my mind). Solid bone...congrats!


----------



## Jackfish (Jun 27, 2018)

321nole said:


> heard that as well which is why I took my chances...helped that the guy who owned the airbnb we stayed at was a politician himself and laughed when I asked about the law


----------



## Jackfish (Jun 27, 2018)

I recently fished Bimini with a guide. You are not allowed to Bonefish in the Bahamas in a boat without a guide.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

G McC said:


> No luck on the DIY front, only tried one morning on foot. Saw fish but couldn't reach them wading. Fished with Ronnie Sawyer and caught a 9 pounder on Clint's Magic Fly after a couple of refusals throwing Gotchas.
> View attachment 31168


 Can I see a picture of this "magic fly"? You tie it or buy it ? Thank you


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Super simple to tie but can be purchased from Black Fly Outfitters. Just some tan polar chenille, bead chain eyes, and centipede legs. I bought one and tied more based on looking at the one. There may be a bit of krystal flash tied in as a tail but it doesn't extend past the chenille. I left it out and didn't see a difference.

http://www.blackflyoutfitters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=985_1115&products_id=7996


----------

